# Bump on foot



## littlelimabean (Oct 21, 2014)

One of my chickens has a bump, perhaps a swollen joint. She has a mild case of scaly leg mites and I was coating her in vaseline and I noticed this bump right in the middle kind of between the middle toe and the end of her leg. It is certainly not bumble foot (have dealt with that too many times). I am concerned that it may be some sort of tumor. She is in no obvious discomfort. She acts totally normal. Anyone have this in any of their chickens? It is firm to the touch like touching a bone.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Might be bumble foot


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't know, Mary. It could be the leftover from an old injury. You know the drill, just watch it to see if there are any changes.


----------

